# does anyone take zoloft?



## torrig (Oct 13, 2004)

Hi, I have anxiety induced ibs and my doctor just put me on zoloft..is anyone else on it and has it helped you?


----------



## rrobin (Sep 8, 2004)

Hi hateibs,I have taken Zoloft and found it made me too tired but other people have no problem with it. Also when I went off if (Zoloft) it make me really sick for a few days. It really depends on how you body reacts to it. I take Buspar for my nerves it works well for me. Have you seen a Gi? I ask that because my Gi has me on a antispasmodic (Donnatal) that really helps me with the D.


----------

